# Seed Bay



## Locked (Aug 8, 2009)

I won 4 auctions on seed bay and wondered if anyone has heard of any of the strains I got....
Here is what I hve coming:
SF Benji Chem DD x Sensi Star, SF Hansel Bubblicious x Cali orange bud, SF Southern Guerrilla Afghani and REZ Sour Diesel bx1.5 X Chemdog DD

Thanks for any input....


----------

